# "reverse sneezing" or something else?



## dawnew (Oct 3, 2012)

I have recently rescued a 2 year old male chihuahua. This is my first chihuahua. He has sneezing, coughing, wheezing attacks frequently (several times a day). I have been told that this can be normal in chihuahuas. However, recently along with the wheezing type behavior he is now having a lot of gagging and dry heaving especially first thing in the morning which occasionally results in vomiting. This is a daily occurrence and multiple times a day. Is this normal in this breed? I do not want to take him to the vet and pay several hundred dollars to be told that there is nothing that can be done or to be told he has kennel cough and given a round of antibiotics. But I do want to care for him to the best of my abilities. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi & welcome,

Reverse sneezing is very distinct, see vids on youtube. I have 2 who do it regularly and it's quite easy to stop by rubbing under their chin & down their throat or holding their nose for a second or two.

The other you describe sounds like it could well be a case of kennel cough, in which case anti-biotics from a vet would be requ'd.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my dexter has reverse sneezing when hes way excited about something or when hes just in a very stuffy environment...im kinda like that too lmao. when im surrounded by lots of people or just a hot room my throat feels like its closing and i have a cough attack. anyway kc my smaller chi has the sneezes frequent when shes excited over something. i always massage their throats and it goes away or with my dex i have to bring him outside for some fresh air ^_^


----------



## dawnew (Oct 3, 2012)

When we first got him he was treated for kennel cough. Our other dog never got any symptoms. I don't think this is kennel cough. But, thank you for your reply!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

From what you describe, this sounds like a vet appointment is in order. Could be a collapsing trachea, sinus infection, etc. Reverse sneezing is a common thing but only in moderation, not as much as you describe. If your vet charges several hundred dollars for a visit, I'd be finding a different vet. Keep us updated on the progress.


----------

